# Garnett threads all over the Laker board



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bunch of Laker fans are all over the internet claiming they have sources that the Lakers and Wolves are talking a KG trade. There's several threads on the Laker board and personally I think it's BS but I'm asking if you guys have heard anything.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Actually we got a thread on the Bulls board saying it's numerous teams trying to trade for KG with the serious contenders being L.A., New York, and Chicago. The source seems to be legit from what I'm reading and that L.A. and Chicago have the pieces to really get the deal done.


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

seems sorta legit but i hope its not true. If that happens we're really headed in the wrong direction.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Chances of Garnett being traded are slim to none. I will tell you guys what I said to timberwolvesfan. McHale and Taylore are "tweaking" the roster not "rebuilding". KG is the foundation of this roster. If traded this franchise would come crumbling down. Wolves though are more than likely out there seeing what Garnett is worth though. If KG is traded, the interest in Wolves basketball would vastly decrease, ticket sales would go down, and this roster would not be in the playoffs again for a good 10-15 years because honestly Garnett is the only reason we get to the playoffs.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I HOPE it's not true. If we were to deal KG I would hope it would be for the Chicago package. I would wan't Chandler, Deng, Hinrich and picks.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Of course it's not true. But people want Garnett on their team, so they'll believe whatever they want to just to make themselves happy for a short time.



btw, if you ask alot of Laker fans who think they know some "inside info", they'll tell you that they had the 17th pick in the draft. 'Nuff said.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Bunch of Laker fans are all over the internet claiming they have sources that the Lakers and Wolves are talking a KG trade. There's several threads on the Laker board and personally I think it's BS but I'm asking if you guys have heard anything.


To answer your question...there really isn't any talk of trading Garnett in Minnesota. If there is, it's from folks out of town stirring up crap.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Chances of Garnett being traded are slim to none. I will tell you guys what I said to timberwolvesfan. McHale and Taylore are "tweaking" the roster not "rebuilding". KG is the foundation of this roster. If traded this franchise would come crumbling down. Wolves though are more than likely out there seeing what Garnett is worth though. If KG is traded, the interest in Wolves basketball would vastly decrease, ticket sales would go down, and this roster would not be in the playoffs again for a good 10-15 years because honestly Garnett is the only reason we get to the playoffs.


Hehehe, you're right; McHale's ho-hum approach could cost the team but it also prevents him from trading say, oh, KG. Plus he's McHale and I doubt he'll ever trade his "crown jewel." He has a better chance to resign.

Who wouldn't start KG rumors if they want to make something up? It will get people interested, and it's more realistic than Duncan. Plus it's not like we haven't seen Amare or Yao for MLE, which is bad even for Ballscientist.

But 10-15 years? A little out there.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey it is possible... I was trying to say 10-15 of being a preseason contender like we were the last 2 years.


----------

